
The Remarkable Properties of Mythological Social Networks - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/516081/the-remarkable-properties-of-mythological-social-networks/
======
DZimm
This a great study about social networking and the relevance of the six
degrees of separation. History tends to repeat itself, regardless of the
technological advancements. I have recently been looking into the concept of
weak ties. Studies have proven this idea to be extremely effective from a
networking standpoint, especially when searching for new jobs. People tend to
have less of a fear of asking someone they sort of know for a favor or
connection, as opposed to asking a good friend. Attached is a Slideshare that
digs into the mathematics of this concept. I also think that www.atthepool.com
does a great job of helping people connect offline through the use of these
weak ties.

[http://www.slideshare.net/maksim2042/10-strength-of-weak-
tie...](http://www.slideshare.net/maksim2042/10-strength-of-weak-ties)

